# R.I.P Gemma



## Skittlenatt (Jul 17, 2011)

26 years young, fabulous pony with the temperament to match.
Jumping 3'6 at 24, still bucking off little kids.
Forever loved and never forgotten 
1984 - 2011. <3


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

What a beautiful horse! I'm sorry for your loss ):


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP cute little poneh


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Sorry for your loss as well. Lived a long life, and it sounds like he had a great home._


----------

